# dhcpcd wlan0,wait for carrier,time out

## Maadiah

here is my lsmod: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/410235

i think the modules works,because when i 'ifconfig wlan0 up', the wifi state light is on.but when i 'dhcpcd wlan0' it says 'wait for carrier...time out'.what's wrong?thanks!

----------

## Etal

Do you have wpa_supplicant (or are connected to a wireless network in some other way)? You can't get an IP unless you're connected first.

----------

